# Apache Mismatch password error



## unknown64 (Nov 1, 2012)

hi.
i ran an apache server on windows ( don't ask why i don't use linux ) and want to use CoffeeCup Website Access Manager software to having control over my htaccess and htpasswd file and many other abilities.
you can use this software to create users and it would specify a htaccess and htpasswd for it.
but i have a big problem that's annoying me for ages ! 
let me to set example for this one :
i created a user by this software : User1
and give it password :123
ok,everything's fine and sotware generate htaccess and htpasswd file for this user like this : 
htaccess file content :
#### CC BEGIN WEBSITE ACCESS MANAGER ####
AuthUserFile /www/a/.htpasswd
AuthName "Members Only"
AuthType Basic

# Access Restriction:
Require user Administrator user
order deny,allow

<files Index.Aspx>
Require user user
order deny,allow
</files>


#### CC END WEBSITE ACCESS MANAGER ####

htpasswd file content :
#User Password File - 2012/11/01 11:42:51 Þ.Ù
user1:$1$sa$ik3hB/TAF0UbwxvubOLHp/

software use MD5 algorithm so encryption is perfect for apache
but big problem appear when i open my browser and type this address for example :
199.125.168.1/a 
a : folder that i set password for it
the log in window is front of my eyes and i enter :
user 1 and 123 ( username and password i created before )
but nothing would happen ! 
again i re-enter password carefully but again nothing !
i check apache log and it gives me mismatch password !!!!!!!!!!!!!
another big major Surprise comes along when i edit htpasswd file,
we had : user1:$1$sa$ik3hB/TAF0UbwxvubOLHp/
if i change that to :user1:123 ( i mean change MD5 hashed file to just a plain text )
everything works fine and mismatch password error is gone !!!
why ?!!
any reason or hint ?


----------



## unknown64 (Nov 1, 2012)

not a clue :sad::sad:


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

Make sure that you use the same capital and lower case letters when you log in. You said that you created the user User1, and you log in with user 1.


----------



## unknown64 (Nov 1, 2012)

hi.no that was mistake in typing . I really. enter the correct username and password. anyway don't you know a similar software to have control over these two files?


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Are you getting any error messages or something to help us?


----------

